# Long overdue update!



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

I saw a thread posted by MaxSBT asking if I still get on, and wanting updated pictures of T. Thought I'd do an update thread for y'all. 

Torque turned 2 back in Nov. I won't flood y'all with a whole bunch of pictures, the video is better in showing him body wise, and takes less time than having to go through all my pictures. 






But, here are a few:





Happy belated St. Patrick's Day!




And I can't leave my girly completely out, so here's my newest favorite picture of her!



Thanks for looking, and I hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awww good to see u lurking around still Pink! I knew I seen ya logged in  lol. But yeah, both of u pups are stunning and breathtaking! Thanks for updating us! Hard to believe Torque is just 2?! Awesome boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> awww good to see u lurking around still Pink! I knew I seen ya logged in  lol. But yeah, both of u pups are stunning and breathtaking! Thanks for updating us! Hard to believe Torque is just 2?! Awesome boy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

...If Torque one day goes missing... I didn't do it?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad to see you stop by! They are both cute as ever


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

Yaaaay!! I've really been wanting to see more of this boy lately! I'm completely in love .. hes immaculate!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for coming through! LOVE pics of your boy, he is looking awesome as always!! That St Patty's day pic is adorable.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

BullyGal said:


> ...If Torque one day goes missing... I didn't do it?


Lol.



American_Pit13 said:


> Glad to see you stop by! They are both cute as ever


Thanks!



downlikedisco said:


> Yaaaay!! I've really been wanting to see more of this boy lately! I'm completely in love .. hes immaculate!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!



ames said:


> Thanks for coming through! LOVE pics of your boy, he is looking awesome as always!! That St Patty's day pic is adorable.


Isn't it? I love it. Thank you!


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow! Your dog is gorgeous. My husband's jaw dropped when I showed him the video and pictures!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Pink first off Torque is a gorgeous specimen. May I ask what bloodline he is? Also, can you share what diet he is on as well as what supplements and exercise activities you have him doing? He is YOKED up up:


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, awesome looking dog, he's ripped.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Torque is by far my eye candy on here....that is like the perfect body builder dog lol....he is so gorgeous...great work with him


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

as coming from someone who has been showing dogs with the adba for a long time, that dog is just about perfect adba conformation.

he would win everytime or get best of opposite sex.

i have a background in gamedogs, before ralph greenwood passed he made a statement about what perfect adba standard is, he said 'you should be able to pick the dog up out of the show ring and set him in the pit and see 2hrs out of him'. all this pre- 1976 

i believe this is where you can tell a slight difference in the dogs.
i always gone by the theory 'the tale of the tail'.

i dont like to see it between their legs, i want it up and waggin like he's showing off loving what he's doin. otherwise, i'm puttin him back and gettin his brother to play with.

other than that, that dog is freaking beautiful, i know someone is dedicated to that dog.
which i think is awesome.

oh yea, i like the way his ears are done, thats how he came up someone put up a goodlooking crop and it was him.

how did you tell the vet you wanted yours cropped? i think the owners are thinking one thing and the vets are thinkin another, thats could be some useful info.
thanks


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Gonz2288 said:


> Wow! Your dog is gorgeous. My husband's jaw dropped when I showed him the video and pictures!


Thank you!



Luna-Blue said:


> Pink first off Torque is a gorgeous specimen. May I ask what bloodline he is? Also, can you share what diet he is on as well as what supplements and exercise activities you have him doing? He is YOKED up up:


Thanks! Razor's Edge, EVO, no supplements, and daily walks plus playtime in the yard. 



RedNoseAPBT said:


> Wow, awesome looking dog, he's ripped.


Thanks!



shewerewolf said:


> Torque is by far my eye candy on here....that is like the perfect body builder dog lol....he is so gorgeous...great work with him


Thank you!



surfer said:


> as coming from someone who has been showing dogs with the adba for a long time, that dog is just about perfect adba conformation.
> 
> he would win everytime or get best of opposite sex.
> 
> ...


That's interesting.

Thank you. I just told/showed them the length I wanted, and they shaped them the way they thought best fit his head.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

that ear job turned out beautiful in my opinion, but thats just the way i liked mine when i used to get mine dogs done.
on the mold that cut is marked as a boxed cut, i just pull the bottom in asum a dont leave the bell.

the dog looks good, my compliments to who is the one who puts the time in with this animal


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

beautiful dogs as always. Thanks for the update on them love seeing new pictures.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

surfer said:


> that ear job turned out beautiful in my opinion, but thats just the way i liked mine when i used to get mine dogs done.
> on the mold that cut is marked as a boxed cut, i just pull the bottom in asum a dont leave the bell.
> 
> the dog looks good, my compliments to who is the one who puts the time in with this animal


Thanks again!



angelbaby said:


> beautiful dogs as always. Thanks for the update on them love seeing new pictures.


Thank you!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

One from today..


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

That shit is straight boss....


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Luna-Blue said:


> That shit is straight boss....


Lol, thanks.


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you have any stacked or semi stacked pics of your dogs?


----------

